# 2022 Season Of Giving - Pay It Forward - Free Items



## catfish (Nov 24, 2022)

2022 is coming to a close. And it was a good year for bicycles. Most of the big bike swaps had great turn outs. Memory Lane, Copake, Monroe, were all big hits. It was great to be at the meets and see old friends and make new ones.

     So, once again in this season of giving thanks, I feel it is time to "Pay it Forward". So I am offering up this item for free. And I will mail it for free. The only catch is, that to claim this item, you must put up and item for free to offer up to someone else at the same time. Don't claim an item and keep us all waiting for your free item. . Pay it forward and keep this going. I do this ever year to help promote goodwill in the hobby. And maybe help someone finish a project or get a part they need.

 You can offer up anything bicycle related. You should also ship the item for free, but if it is a larger item, help with shipping would not hurt. Please state if the item is shipped for free or not.

* The first item up for grabs is an NOS Silver King Mud Flap (without the patch). I'm sure it could be used on other bikes as well. Shipped for free in the USA.

*** Note - Please just add to this thread. There is no need to start another. 

   Please be safe, and have a Merry Christmas! And Here is to a great 2023 !!!

         Catfish


----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2022)

Come on people. Lets get this rolling!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 25, 2022)

catfish said:


> Come on people. Lets get this rolling!



I’ll take it!


----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I’ll take it!



Ok. What are you offering up for the next person?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 25, 2022)

catfish said:


> Ok. What are you offering up for the next person?



A NOS delta tail light. I’ll get pics soon.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Nov 25, 2022)

Alright! Continuing this thing with item number 2! A NOS Delta inertia stoplight. With og box and mounting hardware. Free shipping!


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2022)

Up date :    You can add an item if you want, without taking an item. But if you take an item, you must add an item.


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2022)

Bump


----------



## ian (Nov 30, 2022)

Bike lock in the original packaging.


----------



## ian (Dec 1, 2022)

Yellowband internals. No shoes. Good transfer spring. SOLD!!!


----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 1, 2022)

ian said:


> Yellowband internals. No shoes. Good transfer spring.
> 
> View attachment 1743124
> 
> View attachment 1743125



2 speed hub right?
Edit: I’ll take it and @MrMonark13 ‘s Inertia Stoplight! Here is an offering of a 26” Goodyear All Weather Airwheel tire, and tube. Still plyable very little cracking, tube holds air for a day. And a 26” Western Auto Stores Davis Deluxe tire with some cracking, tube does not hold air but can be included if requested. Both great for display bikes, and the Goodyear is rideable at the new owners determination(I would have no worries riding it, some others might, small cracks)(both tires are off the rims)(due to their size shipping will not be included) And a pair of Bike grips, one original Hunte Wilde, and one match, but slightly different color and no name. Still plyable as well just pay shipping! Hope someone can use some original tires and some grips!


----------



## ian (Dec 1, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> 2 speed hub right?



Yessir. Just the internals, no brake shoes.


----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 1, 2022)

Bump with some added items of my own in this post and my last^^ free plus shipping brand new never mounted 590 ISO 26x1 3/8 road bike tire. DOES NOT FIT SCHWINN.


----------



## ian (Dec 2, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> 2 speed hub right?
> Edit: I’ll take it and @MrMonark13 ‘s Inertia Stoplight! Here is an offering of a 26” Goodyear All Weather Airwheel tire, and tube. Still plyable very little cracking, tube holds air for a day. And a 26” Western Auto Stores Davis Deluxe tire with some cracking, tube does not hold air but can be included if requested. Both great for display bikes, and the Goodyear is rideable at the new owners determination(I would have no worries riding it, some others might, small cracks)(both tires are off the rims)(due to their size shipping will not be included) And a pair of Bike grips, one original Hunte Wilde, and one match, but slightly different color and no name. Still plyable as well just pay shipping! Hope someone can use some original tires and some grips!
> 
> View attachment 1743298
> ...



PM sent


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 2, 2022)

@Drosentreter PM me


----------



## hotrod (Dec 3, 2022)

Just to keep this going. I have a schwinn chain guard that has had the paint stripped .


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 3, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Alright! Continuing this thing with item number 2! A NOS Delta inertia stoplight. With og box and mounting hardware. Free shipping!View attachment 1739092View attachment 1739093View attachment 1739094View attachment 1739095



I'll take the tail light and offer up a nos Seiss head light.. Free shipping.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 3, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I'll take the tail light and offer up a nos Seiss head light.. Free shipping.



Sorry man, @Drosentreter beat you to it!


----------



## Hastings (Dec 4, 2022)

All this great stuff plus any bonus mystery gifts I feel like throwing in the box. Bendix and grease gun both seem fine functional but can use clean up. Pedal pads full tube repair empty. Genesee opener. Wish everyone Peace love and happiness this holiday season. This years been real and I appreciate everyone. I’m always looking for junk. let me know if you ever need anything or need a grab/ship. ✌️


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 4, 2022)

Hastings said:


> All this great stuff plus any bonus mystery gifts I feel like throwing in the box. Bendix and grease gun both seem fine functional but can use clean up. Pedal pads full tube repair empty. Genesee opener. Wish everyone Peace love and happiness this holiday season. This years been real and I appreciate everyone. I’m always looking for junk. let me know if you ever need anything or need a grab/ship. ✌️
> 
> View attachment 1745407



Please send me pictures of the pedal pads and measurements. Thanks!


----------



## mrg (Dec 4, 2022)

Two Wheeler said:


> Please send me pictures of the pedal pads and measurements. Thanks!



Looks automotive, one clutch one brake.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 4, 2022)

mrg said:


> Looks automotive, one clutch one brake.



I agree but I would like to see them and need the measurements to see if they will work on my application. Thanks!


----------



## Hastings (Dec 5, 2022)

Two Wheeler said:


> I agree but I would like to see them and need the measurements to see if they will work on my application. Thanks!




I can get some better measurements today. Thanks 









						FS: NOS no. 59 Vintage replacement pedal pads in excellent box. Anchor rubber products Cleveland, OH $14/shipped | Sell - Trade: Everything Else
					

New old stock never opened replacement rubber pedal pads. Pictures of the actual pads are from another set that box was already opened. Nice colors and graphics. Measurements 2.5”x4.5”. $14/shipped US48only PayPal FF or moneyorder please pm to purchase thanks!




					thecabe.com


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 5, 2022)

For your consideration, a mix of 1900's advert clipped from magazines.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 6, 2022)

Hastings said:


> All this great stuff plus any bonus mystery gifts I feel like throwing in the box. Bendix and grease gun both seem fine functional but can use clean up. Pedal pads full tube repair empty. Genesee opener. Wish everyone Peace love and happiness this holiday season. This years been real and I appreciate everyone. I’m always looking for junk. let me know if you ever need anything or need a grab/ship. ✌️
> 
> View attachment 1745407



I could definitely use the red band hub!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 7, 2022)

Hastings said:


> I can get some better measurements today. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank, but they won’t work for my application.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 7, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 Hasting’s was kind enough to give me his offerings! Really appreciated it! So it’s my turn to pay it forward! I am putting up this 2 speed bendix kick back! Unfortunately the hub shell and bearings are toast. How ever it’s all there and the two speed still works! Perfect for the guy who needs the internal parts! First one to pm me gets it!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 7, 2022)

Sweet badge for the taking!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 7, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Sweet badge for the taking!
> 
> View attachment 1746799
> 
> View attachment 1746800



That belongs in catfish’s collection!


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Sweet badge for the taking!
> 
> View attachment 1746799
> 
> View attachment 1746800



Nice !!! Now we are really getting into the spirit !


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 7, 2022)

catfish said:


> Nice !!! Now we are really getting into the spirit !



You should get this one !


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 7, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> You should get this one !



He likely already has this and wants to leave it for someone in need.


----------



## Hastings (Dec 7, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Sweet badge for the taking!
> 
> View attachment 1746799
> 
> View attachment 1746800




Pm sending  thanks


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 7, 2022)

I’ll gladly ship this free bicycle Pirate flag anywhere in the USA . Happy Holidays !


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 7, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Pm sending  thanks



It is yours Ken!


----------



## catfish (Dec 7, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> You should get this one !



I want to make sure other people get to pick. I'm doing this to spread good will.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 7, 2022)

catfish said:


> I want to make sure other people get to pick. I'm doing this to spread good will.



Exactly why you should receive some good will as well! Love this thread!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 9, 2022)

I received the offerings for Hastings today and man was it fun to go through! Thank you!! Really appreciate it!!


----------



## Hastings (Dec 9, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I received the offerings for Hastings today and man was it fun to go through! Thank you!! Really appreciate it!!





Awesome! So happy you enjoyed it.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 9, 2022)

Received a pay it forward from Lars @Lonestar today and figured I’d do a cool one also! This is gonna be a fun one because first 6 people to pm me will be rolled with a dice and will win these prizes! So first 6 people will be put in order and my girl will roll the dice and winner will be chosen! Up for grabs is my custom Bfg topper and a sweet prewar bfg badge to go with it! Again, first 6 people to pm me will be rolled on the dice! I’ll tell you your number! Happy holidays everyone!!!!










Good luck…,


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 9, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Received a pay it forward from Lars @Lonestar today and figured I’d do a cool one also! This is gonna be a fun one because first 6 people to pm me will be rolled with a dice and will win these prizes! So first 6 people will be put in order and my girl will roll the dice and winner will be chosen! Up for grabs is my custom Bfg topper and a sweet prewar bfg badge to go with it! Again, first 6 people to pm me will be rolled on the dice! I’ll tell you your number! Happy holidays everyone!!!!View attachment 1748273
> View attachment 1748274
> 
> View attachment 1748275
> ...



Around 4 pm tomorrow I’ll roll the dice and winner will be announced! Still one spot open..,


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 9, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Around 4 pm tomorrow I’ll roll the dice and winner will be announced! Still one spot open..,



All spots filled, tune in at 4pm tomorrow, west coast time! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 9, 2022)

This is fun folks! Can’t wait to announce the winner!🎁🤓


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 9, 2022)

@catfish kinda fun way to spread the holiday cheer?


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 9, 2022)

Remember, gotta post something to receive something!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## dasberger (Dec 9, 2022)

Whoa... timewarp!  I've never lost time that fast 🤣


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 9, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> View attachment 1748375View attachment 1748397



Sorry, not the roll yet till tomorrow, just showing items and dice! WASNT THE ROLL


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 9, 2022)

Damnit, just pic of the dice


----------



## dasberger (Dec 9, 2022)

Sweet cuz...


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 10, 2022)

It might not be anything to crazy but I offer up a bicycle tag from Palleja, Spain for pay it forward.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 10, 2022)

Gordon just picked up the two speed kickback!!


----------



## Gordon (Dec 10, 2022)

Offering up for grabs a NOS unopened Spin-Flash. Paper header is slightly rough but good shape for 50 years old.


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2022)

Shout out to @Lonestar . I just got a very nice surprise in the mail. A great book and a bunch of other goodies !!!

 Thank you! And Merry Christmas !!

    Catfish


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 10, 2022)

catfish said:


> Shout out to @Lonestar . I just got a very nice surprise in the mail. A great book and a bunch of other goodies !!!
> 
> Thank you! And Merry Christmas !!
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas Ed!

Those little peppers in the small jar are dried Chili Tepin Mama grew. Crush 'em up to add to stuff...TACOS!


----------



## ian (Dec 10, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Merry Christmas Ed!
> 
> Those little peppers in the small jar are dried Chili Tepin Mama grew. Crush 'em up to add to stuff...TACOS!



Yum! Chili tepin molido. With frijoles de olla!!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 10, 2022)

Rolling the dice now…… and the winner is……..

Winner is number 5!!! @BRad90 congrats buddy! Pm your info!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 11, 2022)

California plate


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 11, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> California plate View attachment 1749189



I’ll take it if still available


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 11, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> I’ll take it if still available



It’s yours PM me your complete name and address


----------



## kevin x (Dec 11, 2022)

Murray  MO 3 fender reflector, cracked.


----------



## kevin x (Dec 11, 2022)

Bike Lock Made in Germany   45  m/m


----------



## OldJunker69 (Dec 12, 2022)

1953 Louisiana plate I believe they were cereal box prizes


----------



## BRad90 (Dec 15, 2022)

Look what has arrived. Thanks @BFGforme


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 16, 2022)

Thanks again to @Glenn Rhein for the plate!


----------



## catfish (Dec 17, 2022)

It's great to see how many Cabers have gotten into the spirit. Keep it going !!!


----------



## tech549 (Dec 18, 2022)

have this rechromed lock holder to give!!


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 18, 2022)

tech549 said:


> have this rechromed lock holder to give!!
> 
> View attachment 1753362
> 
> ...



I would be glad to have that . PM sent .


----------



## Hastings (Dec 18, 2022)

they say that every time a olde bicycle gift is given somewhere else in the world a perfect patina match is made.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 18, 2022)

have a second chromed lock holder to give
merry xmass!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 19, 2022)

Gordon said:


> Offering up for grabs a NOS unopened Spin-Flash. Paper header is slightly rough but good shape for 50 years old.
> View attachment 1748558
> 
> View attachment 1748559
> ...



Happy 73rd birthday Gordon!! Hope your birthday is awesome and your Xmas is too!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 19, 2022)

Wald front axels 
Modern rear axles 
6lbs of them 😃


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 20, 2022)

Here’s a free pair white of reproduction bicycle  grips and a Pirate bike Flag. Shipped for free in the USA .  







Shipped for free in the USA .


----------



## ian (Dec 20, 2022)

I would like this bunch of goodies.


----------



## ian (Dec 20, 2022)

Thanks to @tanksalot the goodies are on the way to a new home in the PNW.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 20, 2022)

ian said:


> Thanks to @tanksalot the goodies are on the way to a new home in the PNW.



Those grips are sweeeet


----------



## ian (Dec 20, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Those grips are sweeeet



I know. I'm planning new 700c white tires on my '28 Colson with those grips.


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 22, 2022)

OldJunker69 said:


> 1953 Louisiana plate I believe they were cereal box prizes View attachment 1750110
> View attachment 1750111



Is this '53 plate still available?  If so I'll take it and offer up something in return.


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2022)

Please remember, if you take an item - you need to post an item. 

  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## OldJunker69 (Dec 23, 2022)

3-speeder said:


> Is this '53 plate still available?  If so I'll take it and offer up something in return.



Send me your address and it’s yours


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 23, 2022)

Up for grabs a Detroit plate and an Elkhart tag
Happy Holidays Y'all!


----------



## hotrod (Dec 23, 2022)

I have an electra cup holder. if anyone wants it. Happy holidays.


----------



## kevin x (Dec 23, 2022)

I'd like the Elkhart tag !


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 23, 2022)

Elkhart tag gone.  Detroit plate still available


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 23, 2022)

Quincy tag.


----------



## dasberger (Dec 23, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> Quincy tag.
> 
> View attachment 1756883



“In our society, those who have the best knowledge of what is happening are also those who are furthest from seeing the world as it is. In general, the greater the understanding, the greater the delusion; the more intelligent, the less sane.” 
― George Orwell, 1984


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 24, 2022)

Detroit plate goes to piercer_99.   Give til it hurts.  😄


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 24, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Wald front axels
> Modern rear axles
> 6lbs of them 😃
> 
> ...



Still Not Christmas 
  Another bit to the pile 
NOS 
HAND BRAKE GRIPS


----------



## ODDER (Dec 24, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Still Not Christmas
> Another bit to the pile
> NOS
> HAND BRAKE GRIPS
> ...



I could use those!


----------



## ODDER (Dec 24, 2022)

Rechromed Troxel T bar reflector bracket. Shipped free in the continental United States. Happy Christmas cabers!


----------



## nick tures (Dec 31, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Still Not Christmas
> Another bit to the pile
> NOS
> HAND BRAKE GRIPS
> ...



still have these ?


----------

